# No Microsoft Mouse Detected



## Dissonance1 (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello!

I purchased the Microsoft Wireless Notebook Presenter Mouse 8000. I chose this mouse because it's one of the only bluetooth mice with 5 buttons. It comes with a bulky bluetooth dongle, so I'm using the Targus Bluetooth Adapter ACB10US with the latest drivers. I have Intellipoint 8.2 installed so I can access the advanced features of the mouse. 

Initially, Windows (XP Pro SP 3) recognized the mouse only as a generic mouse. The mouse has a different hardware IDs depending on what bluetooth stack it is on. I added the appropriate HIDs to point32.inf, and device manager now shows the mouse working properly with the correct drivers. I spent a long time figuring this out.

In the mouse control panel, there is a tab installed by Intellipoint so you can configure the buttons on microsoft mice. The tab says "No Microsoft Mouse Detected". The mouse control panel correctly detects the mouse with the Microsoft BT dongle. I'm wondering if there is a registry hack so it will work over the Targus BT stack. Can someone please help me out?

Thanks,
D


----------

